# Old Concrete Tile Roof Refresh Treatment



## dmypub (Dec 5, 2021)

My old concrete tile roof is about 35 years old and the tiles look pretty faded and washed out. I'm asking what are the pros and cons to various treatments I could spray on to "brighten" the look of my roof. I'm sure I could put some kind of concrete stain in a sprayer but I'm sure there is probably a better solution. thanks for any pointers ! dmypub


----------

